# The TC Top 100 Recommended Chamber Duo Works



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 100 Recommended Chamber Duos*
Facilitated by arcaneholocaust

1. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1
2. Debussy: Cello Sonata
3. Franck: Violin Sonata
4. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1
5. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata
6. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
7. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 2
8. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 "Spring"
9. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2
10. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2
11. Debussy: Violin Sonata
12. Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata
13. Takemitsu: Toward The Sea
14. Enescu: Violin Sonata No. 3
15. Fauré: Élégie For Cello And Piano
16. Schubert: Fantasia For Piano Four Hands
17. Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 1
18. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2
19. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3
20. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10
21. Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2
22. Bach, J.S.: Flute Sonata No. 1
23. Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 2
24. Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata
25. Poulenc: Flute Sonata
26. Schumann: Fünf Stücke Im Volkston
27. Ives: Violin Sonata No. 3
28. Messiaen: Visions De L'Amen
29. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 1
30. Bartók: 44 Duos For Two Violins
31. Bach, J.S.: Viola Da Gamba Sonata No. 3
32. Schubert: Sonata For Piano Four Hands "Grand Duo"
33. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 18
34. Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1
35. Bach, J.S.: Flute Sonata No. 5
36. Berg: Four Pieces For Clarinet And Piano
37. Koechlin: Bassoon Sonata
38. Pärt: Fratres
39. Dvořák: Romantic Pieces For Violin And Piano
40. Grieg: Cello Sonata
41. Janáček: Violin Sonata
42. Debussy: En Blanc Et Noir
43. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4
44. Kodály: Duo For Violin And Cello
45. Clarke: Viola Sonata
46. Martinů: Cello Sonata No. 1
47. Hummel: Cello Sonata
48. Mendelssohn: Song Without Words, Op. 109
49. Pärt: Spiegel Im Spiegel
50. Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata
51. Bach, J.S.: Violin Sonata No. 1
52. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
53. Hindemith: Viola Sonata, Op. 11/4
54. Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3
55. Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 2
56. Schubert: Fantasia For Violin And Piano
57. Carter: Cello Sonata
58. Webern: Three Little Pieces For Cello And Piano
59. Strauss, R.: Violin Sonata
60. Prokofiev: Cello Sonata
61. Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 2
62. Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 1
63. Webern: Four Pieces For Violin And Piano
64. Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5
65. Bach, J.S.: Violin Sonata No. 5
66. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
67. Stravinsky: Concerto For Two Pianos
68. Chopin: Cello Sonata
69. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 25
70. Shostakovich: Viola Sonata
71. Mozart: Sonata For Two Pianos In D Major
72. Schumann: Drei Fantasiestücke
73. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 21
74. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 2
75. Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 26
76. Ravel: Sonata For Violin And Cello
77. Lekeu: Violin Sonata
78. Turina: Violin Sonata No. 2
79. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 6
80. Respighi: Violin Sonata
81. Schoenberg: Phantasy For Violin And Piano
82. Reger: Clarinet Sonata No. 3
83. Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 1
84. Finzi: Five Bagatelles
85. Hovhaness: Spirit Of Trees
86. Fauré: Sicilienne For Cello And Piano
87. Bach, J.S.: Violin Sonata No. 6
88. Prokofiev: Violin Sonata No. 1
89. Bridge: Cello Sonata
90. Hindemith: Viola Sonata, Op. 25/4
91. Dutilleux: Sonatina For Flute And Piano
92. Takemitsu: Distance De Fée
93. Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1
94. Szymanowski: Myths
95. Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 2
96. Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata No. 1
97. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 8
98. Koechlin: Horn Sonata
99. Schnittke: Cello Sonata No. 1
100. Martinů: Three Madrigals For Violin And Viola


----------



## mmsbls

*List of Nominated Works that didn't make the TC Top Recommended Chamber Duo Works*

All of these works received at least one nomination during the project, and the pieces in bold received votes from at least 2 different members.

*Alkan: Sonate De Concert*
*Bach, J.S.: Flute Sonata No. 3*
*Bach, J.S.: Viola Da Gamba Sonata No. 1*
*Bach, J.S.: Viola Da Gamba Sonata No. 2*
*Barber: Cello Sonata*
Bartók: Rhapsody No. 1
Bax: Clarinet Sonata
*Bax: Phantasy Sonata For Flute And Harp*
Bax: Sonata For Flute And Harp
Bax: Viola Sonata
Bazzini: La Ronde Des Lutins
*Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 1*
Beethoven: Twelve Variations On "See The Conqu'ring Hero Comes"
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 1
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 2
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 4
*Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 6*
*Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 7*
Bloch: Suite For Viola And Piano
*Bloch: Violin Sonata No. 1*
*Bloch: Violin Sonata No. 2*
*Boulez: Sonatine For Flute And Piano*
*Brahms: Hungarian Dances*
*Brahms: Scherzo From "F-A-E Sonata"*
Brahms: Waltzes
*Bridge: Violin Sonata*
*Busoni: Violin Sonata No. 2*
Canteloube: Dans La Montagne
Catoire: Violin Sonata No. 2
Copland: Violin Sonata
*Cras: Suite En Duo*
Debussy: Épigraphes Antiques
*Delius: Violin Sonata No. 1*
Delius: Violin Sonata No. 2
*Delius: Violin Sonata No. 3*
Dohnányi: Violin Sonata
Dutilleux: Choral, Cadence Et Fugato
Dutilleux: Oboe Sonata
Dutilleux: Quatre Figures De Résonances
Dutilleux: Sarabande Et Cortège
*Elgar: Violin Sonata*
*Enescu: Impressions D'enfance*
Enescu: Violin Sonata No. 2
*Fauré: Berceuse For Violin And Piano*
Fauré: Dolly Suite
Fauré: Fantasy For Flute And Piano
Fauré: Romance For Cello And Piano
Glazunov: Elegy For Viola And Piano
*Glinka: Viola Sonata*
*Grieg: Violin Sonata No. 3*
Hahn: Violin Sonata No. 3
*Halvorsen: Passacaglia And Sarabande*
Händel: Violin Sonata, Op. 1/13
Hindemith: Alto Horn Sonata
Hindemith: Horn Sonata
Hindemith: Sonata For Two Pianos
*Hindemith: Trombone Sonata*
Hindemith: Trumpet Sonata
Hindemith: Tuba Sonata
Hovhaness: Duet For Violin And Harpsichord
Hovhaness: Khirgiz Suite
Hovhaness: Saris
Hovhaness: Sonata For Oboe And Bassoon
Hovhaness: Sonata For Two Clarinets
Hovhaness: Suite For Oboe And Bassoon
Hovhaness: The Garden Of Adonis
Hummel: Flute Sonata
Ireland: Violin Sonata No. 1
*Ives: Violin Sonata No. 4*
Kancheli: Time… And Again
Kirchner: Duo For Violin And Piano
Kodály: Adagio For Violin And Piano
*Kodály: Cello Sonata*
Koechlin: Fifteen Etudes For Saxophone And Piano
Koechlin: Fourteen Pieces For Clarinet And Piano
Koechlin: Sonata For Two Flutes
Koechlin: Twenty Chanson
Koechlin: Violin Sonata
*Koechlin: Oboe Sonata*
Kreisler: Praeludium And Allegro
*Ligeti: Baladă şi Joc*
Liszt: La Lugubre Gondola
Lutosławski: Variations On A Theme Of Paganini
Magnard: Violin Sonata
*Martinů: Cello Sonata No. 3*
Martinů: Seven Arabesques For Violin And Piano
Mathíeu: Ballade-Fantaisie
Mathíeu: Violin Sonata
*Medtner: Violin Sonata No. 3*
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 1
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata
Mozart: Fugue For Piano Four Hands
*Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 17*
Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 19
Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 27
*Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 32*
*Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata No. 1*
Onslow: Violin Sonata No. 1
Pettersson: Seven Sonatas For Two Violins
Pierné: Violin Sonata
Popper: Tarantella
Poulenc: Bagatelle For Violin And Piano
*Poulenc: Cello Sonata*
Poulenc: Élégie For Horn And Piano
*Poulenc: Violin Sonata*
Prokofiev: Sonata For Two Violins
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata No. 2
*Rachmaninoff: Suite No. 1 For Two Pianos*
Ravel: Tzigane
Reger: Violin Sonata No. 7
Reger: Violin Sonata No. 9
Reich: Clapping Music
Rodrigo: Cinco Piezas Infantiles
*Saint-Saëns: Bassoon Sonata*
Saint-Saëns: Cello Sonata No. 2
Saint-Saëns: Clarinet Sonata
Saint-Saëns: Élégie No. 2 For Violin And Piano
Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata No. 2
Satie: Trois Morceaux En Forme De Poire
Schnittke: Suite In The Old Style
Schubert: Three Marches Militaires
*Schubert: Three Sonatines For Violin And Piano*
*Schumann: Adagio And Allegro*
*Schumann: Märchenbilder*
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 2
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 3
Schumann, C.: Drei Romanzen
Shostakovich: Violin Sonata
Sibelius: Malinconia
Spohr: Sonata For Violin And Harp
Strauss, F.: Nocturno
Stravinsky: Sonata For Two Pianos
Takemitsu: Eclipse
Takemitsu: From Far Beyond Chrysanthemums And November Fog
Takemitsu: Rocking Mirror Daybreak
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir D'un Lieu Cher
Ustvolskaya: Grand Duet
Vaughan Williams: Six Studies In English Folk Song
Vaughan Williams: Violin Sonata
Villa-Lobos: Bis Choros
Walton: Violin Sonata
Weinberg: Cello Sonata No. 2
*Weinberg: Clarinet Sonata*
Weinberg: Violin Sonata No. 5
Wieniawski: Reverie For Viola And Piano
Wieniawski: Scherzo-Tarantelle


----------

